# Creature Feature has Two New Singles



## darkleo000 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice, thanks!!! Someone on another thread posted Van Helsing's Curse...thanks to them too, been enjoying the cd since they posted about it.


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

hey anyone who is a creature fan might want to check out church for sinners!! heavy horror misfits style influence!!


----------

